# How to book



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Going to try my hand wraping my first rod.....any books to suggest for a beginner!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

"Rod Building Guide: Fly Spinning Casting Trolling" by Tom Kirkman.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

I second Tom's book. Great place to start.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, ill pick that up!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

toms book is a good start, especially for the NGC.
hwoever, if you're going to do this for a long time and go indepth, get the bible- dale clemens book.


----------

